# Been to the vet for X-rays



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We have been to the vet today for x-rays as Chester has been lifting one of his hind legs recently. We went back in March and were told he had strained his back and were given Metacam. All good for a while them took him back 2 weeks ago as we noticed the limp again and we were told he may have a luxating patella. We went back on Monday and were referrred for x-rays as he wasn't getting better.
We've had the results and have been told Chester needs a hip replacement as his hip has not formed correctly. 

Has anyone had a dog go through this procedure? We are aware it is major surgery and are very concerned over how he will come through it and how long it will take him to recover. Chester is only 13 months old so it's a lot for a pup of his age...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Chester. I hope all goes well and that someone on here can offer you advice.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear Chester has HD  I hope all goes well in his op and the long recovery isn't too tough on him, or you!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, poor baby.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh poor Chester, I hope all goes well x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww poor Chester, so sorry to hear that 

Wishing you both well for his op...let us know how he's doing

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear this news for you and for Chester, sorry no info at the moment but sounds the same as a puppy my sister walked for Dogs for the disabled, she was upset to hear he didn't finish his training because of it, but I think he got homed fairly locally to her so I could ask about it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy. My sister in Law had a lab about 25 years ago and he had to have both hips replaced - they did one and then the other 3 months later. Sammy went on to live to nearly 13 and was a big, happy lump of a lab. I should think that the procedure will have changed a bit and recovery will be shorter - just as it is for humans.
I think cage rest and managed exercise will be the way they manage the recovery and I'm sure it will feel grim at the time, but it is worth it and Chester should go on to live happily and pain and limp free.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhh poor baby, what a worry for you. Keep us to date on how he gets on. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk poor Chester. Sorry to hear this. Poor little brother! At least something can be done and as Marzi said there are dogs who have lived happy lives like her sister in laws lab. Wishing the best for little Chester. Lola sends some sibling love. Can't help but wonder if this leaves her more susceptible.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's so sad sorry to hear about this I hope Chester will be ok and will have a long healthy life!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no, poor Chester . It's heart wrenching when you discover something isn't right :hug:. I hope the operation goes well for him and that you take heart in the positive accounts of hip operations from others.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We will find out more next week when we speak to the specialist who will be doing the operation. 

Ruth, I asked all of the questions (was it something we did, or even the breeder) but the vet said its not usually heriditory in breeds of Chesters mix and its just something that is unfortunate.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so sorry about Chester. I hope all goes well for you. We are all here for you. HUG

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have they said surgery is the only answer...I know of a couple of Cockapoos that were diagnosed with HD at around the same age....both are still managing to live happy healthy lives with the help of physio etc...although surgery may be required in the future.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarah Jane, let us know what the specialist says. I hope little Chester is ok in himself. Poor guy.


----------



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah Jane. Mollie was diagnosed with hip dysplasia in April 2012 (both rear legs), her left hip dislocated in October 2012 and she had to have a total hip replacement. She had the operation on a Wednesday morning and walked out of the hospital on the Friday evening! As the surgeon said to us the procedure is more stressful for the owner than it is for the dog and how true that is! Mollie was pain free in her left hip probably for the first time ever after the op so thought she invincible! Trying to keep her calm and still was almost impossible even though she was confined to her crate except for meals and toilet times for a few weeks after the op. To see her now you would never know she had anything wrong with her at all. We are just hoping now that the new hip will help take some of the strain of the other hip so that we don't have to have that one replaced too. We haven't had a moments regret at having the operation done as the alternative was unthinkable. Hope this helps a little and good luck.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

The vet said we could consider not operating for a while but Chester is limping everyday now, is on pain killers and is not allowed to go for walks so we thought the operation will give him a better quality of life in the long run.
Julie, how long did it take Mollie to get back to normal? I am concerned about keeping him from jumping etc and I am nervous about the idea of crating him all day as he has never been in one. We kept him in a small pen (no roof on it) when he was little but it stressed him out a lot.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe you could get one of those buggy pram things and push him around in that so he is constantly with you rather than caged? Would that be a possible alternative for those with experience of this?


----------



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mollie was kept in her crate for about 4 weeks. Saying that, as long as she was quiet we would just leave her lying in her bed with us in the living room but we did make sure she was in her crate if we had visitors and we had another crate in our bedroom so she could sleep where we could keep an eye on her. She also had a cone on to stop her trying to get her dressing off and the pain killers she had made her pretty sleepy most of the time any way. It is a stressful few weeks after the op but Mollie had been crate trained as a puppy and we have always just left her crate up in the kitchen with the door open and she goes and sleeps in it anyway so she is pretty used to being in it. For the first couple of weeks she only went out to toilet and we used a scarf as a sling under her tummy for support. You will be given an exercise plan by your surgeon; ours was just to build up from short five minute walks and to have increased it to 45 minutes by her 12 week check up.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

sarah----jane said:


> We will find out more next week when we speak to the specialist who will be doing the operation.
> 
> Ruth, I asked all of the questions (was it something we did, or even the breeder) but the vet said its not usually heriditory in breeds of Chesters mix and its just something that is unfortunate.


I think this really highlights the importance of making sure breeders are hip scoring. Although it is not a definitive assurance that a puppy is not going to grow up with HD, surely breeders should be doing all they can to ensure that as far as the hereditary element is concerned, they are doing all they can? 

James


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Can you maybe start getting her used to a crate now? I think the dog stroller is a great idea too. 
Good luck with the surgery. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------

